# "My-vacationclub.com" System Enhancement/Improvement Ideas



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> ... Recall that when the spin-off occured, MVCI basically had to create their own system and bring it up live in a short period of time.  We did end up waiting for an extended period to get to make reservations on-line.  That was a terrible wait....
> 
> It is better today than last year but it can certainly be improved much more with the help of some dedicated IT resources.
> 
> ...



I think it's a great idea.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 9, 2013)

*my-vacationclub.com Reservation System Enhancement Ideas*

Please post in this thread your ideas for enhancing the current reservation tool.  Please include User Interface Improvements, desired features and functionality, and any other ideas that would make it a better tool for us to use.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 9, 2013)

1. The system should have the capability to search for availability prior to point election since this is just another usage option for the owner to consider.

2. The system should allow for searches to be performed using a wider scope including geographic region, unit configuration, view category, check-in day of week, number of days, etc.

3. The system should show availability even though the user may not have all the necessary elected point at the time.

4. The login credentials of the authenticated user should directly correlate to the user making the reservation request.

5. In the case where multiple individuals have deeded ownership, each owner should have their own separate login credentials.

6. Enable the "Make my Stay" functionality in the system.

7. Add the capability to add additional guest names on confirmed reservations after the reservation has been confirmed using the on-line tool.

8. Add the capability to book City Explorer Hotel Escapes directly from the website.

9. Add capability to CANCEL a confirmed DC reservation on-line.

10. Add the capability to reserve online Luxury Club Residences from the Explorer collection.

11. Add the capability to purchase the optional travel insurance at the time of the on-line booking. 

12. Add the capability to register interest as either "Yes" or "No" to be contacted for an owner’s tour during the on-line reservation process.  This could be part of the "Make my Stay" functionality.

13. Add the capability to purchase PLUS Points on the system in order to complete a reservation request.

14. Add the capability to elect to Bank your points online.

15. Add capability to make a waitlist request online.

16. Modify the "Donate your Marriott Rewards Points to Children's Miracle Network Hospitals" form to also include Destintation Club points.


----------



## Bnov (Feb 9, 2013)

1) Simplify the web page that comes up after log in by featuring the 3-4 most commonly accessed links.  Place the large array of additional options in pull-down menus.
2) How about an option that lists "last minute travel options" that fall within the 14/7 day discount for premiere plus/premiere owners?
3) Offer a map interface that allows owners to enter in desired dates, and then create an interface that shows availability (view and floor plan) for those dates at the various resorts by hovering the cursor arrow over the resort location.  Clicking on an option of interest would then open a separate browser tab with further details (point requirements, stay requests-such as high/low floor, resort map, and other similar information).  This would allow an owner to select multiple options that open separately (and not require going back to the map for each resort).


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> > 4. The login credentials of the authenticated user should directly correlate to the user making the reservation request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> FractionalTraveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you mean by this? Isn't this how it works today? If you end up giving your user name and password to a friend, isn't that your mistake?
> ...


----------



## m61376 (Feb 11, 2013)

Currently in order to change a legacy week reservation the owner must call in to check availability. It would be nice to be able to change a legacy week reservation online. At a minimum, it would be nice to see what dates are still available in the calendar without having to call in after you initially book.


----------



## piper_chuck (Feb 11, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> 5. In the case where multiple individuals have deeded ownership, each owner should have their own separate login credentials.



Not sure I agree with this one. If you put one deed under multiple IDs you introduce the possibility of one person being able to do something without the other person's knowledge. While the same potential exists if two people share a single ID, the issues of awareness and access to the property rests with the owners rather then Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> Not sure I agree with this one. If you put one deed under multiple IDs you introduce the possibility of one person being able to do something without the other person's knowledge. While the same potential exists if two people share a single ID, the issues of awareness and access to the property rests with the owners rather then Marriott.



I agree. Though with separate IDs, you would be able to tell who booked the reservation and the other person couldn't claim innocence. The audit history doesn't exist today.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 11, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> Not sure I agree with this one. If you put one deed under multiple IDs you introduce the possibility of one person being able to do something without the other person's knowledge. While the same potential exists if two people share a single ID, the issues of awareness and access to the property rests with the owners rather then Marriott.



That is exactly what the system allows you to do today!

#5 refers to the requirement that each individual on the deed should have their own UID and PWD.


----------



## piper_chuck (Feb 11, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree. Though with separate IDs, you would be able to tell who booked the reservation and the other person couldn't claim innocence. The audit history doesn't exist today.



With one id, the issue of who booked the reservation belongs with the people on the deed, where it should be. Access to the reservations can only be done under one ID and it's up to the owners to work out how that should be shared. If there's an argument about who made the reservation, it's up to the owners to deal with it. While one could logon and make a reservation, the other would be able to see it when they logon through the same id.

Allowing access to one deed under two separate IDs means Marriott would enable a situation where you could have two people acting not only independently, but with the each totally unable to see what the other is doing. Marriott should not enable such a situation.


----------



## piper_chuck (Feb 11, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> That is exactly what the system allows you to do today!
> 
> #5 refers to the requirement that each individual on the deed should have their own UID and PWD.



One Rewards account, one ID. One deed, one ID. If the owners can't figure out how to share the ID, that's their problem, not Marriott's.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 12, 2013)

Not all deeds are for individuals.  They can also be for entities such as Trusts and Corporations.


----------



## piper_chuck (Feb 12, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Not all deeds are for individuals.  They can also be for entities such as Trusts and Corporations.



And that changes what? Can you show a scenario where it would make sense for Marriott to allow actions to be taken on a single deed by separate userids?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 12, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> And that changes what? Can you show a scenario where it would make sense for Marriott to allow actions to be taken on a single deed by separate userids?



Yes.  The deed can be for corporation with multiple LLC partners are equal shareholders in the fractional real estate.

Also, deed can be for multiple individuals who's relationship status is not joint tenants in common.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 12, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> With one id, the issue of who booked the reservation belongs with the people on the deed, where it should be. Access to the reservations can only be done under one ID and it's up to the owners to work out how that should be shared. If there's an argument about who made the reservation, it's up to the owners to deal with it. While one could logon and make a reservation, the other would be able to see it when they logon through the same id.
> 
> Allowing access to one deed under two separate IDs means Marriott would enable a situation where you could have two people acting not only independently, but with the each totally unable to see what the other is doing. Marriott should not enable such a situation.



I don't think the intention is to hide what the other owner does. If one person makes the reservation, the other would be able to see that the week has been booked under their user ID also. So it wouldn't be a case where one person couldn't see what happened with the week. They would know that they couldn't book it. It wouldn't prevent an owner from making a reservation and fighting out who actually has usage rights in any given year is still up to the owners. At least with separate user IDs you know who actually made the reservation. Right now that history trail does not exist.

Right now there are just tabs at the top of the booking page for each owner on the deed. You click on the owner whose name you want to book under. There is no real control around that. If there were separate userIDs then one owner couldn't book under another. I could see this only really being needed in situations where the owners are not related by marriage.


----------



## Heir Apparent (Feb 15, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Not all deeds are for individuals.  They can also be for entities such as Trusts and Corporations.



I think what would happen in the case of Trusts and Corporations is that they would have one administrator who would be responsible for managing the responsibilities of the deed.

I think this sort of situation should be seriously considered if someone is looking to get into a joint ownership situation with someone else


----------



## Bogeygirl (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like to be able to search multiple properties at the same time. This is especially useful where Marriott has more than 1 property in a location like Orlando, Hilton Head or Palm Desert. Currently you search 1 property, see no availability and you start all over entering your search parameters again.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 4, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> Not sure I agree with this one. If you put one deed under multiple IDs you introduce the possibility of one person being able to do something without the other person's knowledge. While the same potential exists if two people share a single ID, the issues of awareness and access to the property rests with the owners rather then Marriott.


What if you have a deed with Mr A and Mrs B on it and another with Mr A on it and another with Mrs B on it?  Are all 3 in the same account?  Could Mrs B book on the Mr A only deed?


----------



## flyboy0681 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bogeygirl said:


> I would like to be able to search multiple properties at the same time. This is especially useful where Marriott has more than 1 property in a location like Orlando, Hilton Head or Palm Desert. Currently you search 1 property, see no availability and you start all over entering your search parameters again.



Back to this thread. I agree with being able to search multiple properties and I have two more suggestions (which will never be made).

First, the site has what we in programming call "no persistence". By that I mean that when I go to search a property and press the back button or edit request, the previous page loses all of the information I had entered, such as number of nights and number of guests. That alone infuriates me to no end.

Second, I hate the way that it does a search, and the way it displays a blue box if there is availability for the date selected. I know we have the "Flexibility" feature but for crying out loud, how difficult would it be to search a range of dates and display everything that is available at a property instead of having to request a specific date piecemeal. Just tell me what's available during the entire month of June. How hard can that be?


----------



## ZAMF (Sep 7, 2013)

Have the option to sell the MVC points back to Marriott at a discount.


----------



## sandcfort (May 24, 2014)

*Website upgrade*

Was there any discussion of upgrading the website at the last meeting?   Lots of good ideas back in 2013 in this forum.   

I would like to have multiple room types and multiple locations shown at the same time when doing an inquiry.   

Also would like to see availability whether you have enough points in the "use" year or not.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with Fractional Traveler's request that you be able to see availability prior to point election, or even if you don't have enough points in your account.  I know Hyatt and Bluegreen work this way.  They tell you what is available, but that you don't have enough points if you try to book it.

On several occasions I have wanted to see if a property is available prior to borrowing points or having Mom transfer her points to me.  Unfortunately this involves a call to MVCI.  It used to be the online chat which has longer hours could help, but they no longer will check on this stuff for you - unless they make an exception because MVCI is closed.

I have voiced this many times on surveys and to phone reps.  After all, that should be less overhead for MVCI, if the owners can do more of their own research and use the customer service folks less.

Just my two cents worth on my pet peeve about the system.


----------



## hcarman (Jun 6, 2014)

m61376 said:


> Currently in order to change a legacy week reservation the owner must call in to check availability. It would be nice to be able to change a legacy week reservation online. At a minimum, it would be nice to see what dates are still available in the calendar without having to call in after you initially book.



I agree with this one as well.  Kind of goes along the same lines as not being able to check points reservations if you don't have enough points.  You can't check what weeks are available if you have already booked your week.

MVCI explained it to me as they used to have that option, but the only way to check was to pretend like you were cancelling your week - if you saw something you liked, you would go ahead and cancel.  If not, you left it as is.  Apparently too many owners mistakenly cancelled.  So, they took that feature offline.  I don't see why you have to pretend to cancel to see availability - that shouldn't be the case and that would fix the problem.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 18, 2014)

Note this thread is being un-stuck in the process of cleaning up TUG's Marriott forum; it will remain open for future posting.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Ideas to improve Marriott Computer System*

It is about time to invest some of our maintenance fees in a technology upgrade.  Better functions on-line will make for a better owner experience and reduce hold time for calling in.

What do you wish you could change about the on-line system?  How can better technology give you more control and fewer phone calls?

1.  Let me cancel a points reservation on line so I can use the points for a different reservation.  (Hyatt does this)

2.  Convert a week to points (Hyatt again)

3.  Show me the point value of all my weeks.

4.  Show me how many points are election, transfer from another owner, holding period )less than 60 days)

5.  Let me search points inventory even without points currently available.  This lets me know if a reservation is available that I would cancel another reservation for ( Hyatt again)

6.  Let me waitlist several reservations with the same set of points.  I might be willing to take Oceana Palms or Ocean Point.  I can only waitlist one now.

Please add to the list and help find a way to send a compiled list to owner boards and Vacation Club management.


----------



## chunkygal (Jan 30, 2015)

SunandFun83 said:


> It is about time to invest some of our maintenance fees in a technology upgrade.  Better functions on-line will make for a better owner experience and reduce hold time for calling in.
> 
> What do you wish you could change about the on-line system?  How can better technology give you more control and fewer phone calls?
> 
> ...



Amen to #5!
Disney lets you do this....
Or if what you want is not available it gives you available alternatives.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2015)

#2 is already available, isn't it?


----------



## tiel (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, 2. is already available.  In the sense that the point value for each week owned is listed, item 3 is there.  And I think 4 is there in some form, though it may not be what the OP is looking for.  I have no experience with other systems to know what they provide.

Btw, wasn't there another thread a while back that was similar to this...a changes wish list?


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 30, 2015)

Speed it up! The MVCI website has to be the slowest site I've encountered, it's like going back to dial up speeds.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 30, 2015)

tiel said:


> ... Btw, wasn't there another thread a while back that was similar to this...a changes wish list?



Yes, and these latest posts are being merged into it.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Transfer Points*

4. Show me how many points are election, transfer from another owner, holding period )less than 60 days)

I am a big user of vacationpointexchange to rent points add to my account for one time use.  The transfer points cannot be banked and the owner election points can be banked for next year.  I always seem to be confused about how many of my points are election vs transfer.

An earlier post said to add the ability to sell some of current year points back to Marriott.  I have suggested it is more valuable to offer that owners can rent a few points to make a reservation.  The Marriott system is designed that you are always short a couple hundred points.

I would like to see the option to rent 100 or 500 points (some limit so Marriott can still sell you more points).  The price could be $1 or more per point and still be a good deal.  If I need 200 points to make a reservation, the convenience of renting right now from Marriott is worth a premium price.

@FractionalTraveler had a great list at the start of this thread.


----------



## Sunbum (Feb 1, 2015)

*13 month*

The best improvement would be to allow multiple week owners to book *13 + months* out on the web. Having to call in all the time is a real pain.

You think the website is slow when you own 2 or 3 MVCI weeks, try owning a whole bunch of weeks. It takes 30 seconds just to load the inventory page. By the time it loads, all of the inventory you wanted is gone


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sunbum said:


> The best improvement would be to allow multiple week owners to book *13 + months* out on the web. Having to call in all the time is a real pain.



I don't think this will ever happen now. With DC, they have this ability online for points. Weeks owners will continue to be a shrinking population with more people buying DC points and more people selling or losing their weekly interests. No sense in investing in a dying product.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 1, 2015)

Weeks owners may well be a shrinking population, but I suspect they will continue to be a very substantial one for a long time.
Does anyone know for sure what the actual numbers of weeks and points owners really are?
I certainly agree that multiple week owners should be able to book 13 months + out on the web.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2015)

bazzap said:


> Weeks owners may well be a shrinking population, but I suspect they will continue to be a very substantial one for a long time.
> Does anyone know for sure what the actual numbers of weeks and points owners really are?
> I certainly agree that multiple week owners should be able to book 13 months + out on the web.



I agree. And while weeks owners will out number points owners for a long time, there are a lot of those weeks owners that convert their weeks to points. SO a weeks owner may not be one that is using weeks.

It would be interesting to know what percentage of reservations are made under points vs those made using weeks. I still think though that weeks owners will continue to shrink, I just don't see them investing technology money in appeasing these owners when they are selling "the next great thing".


----------



## bazzap (Feb 1, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree. And while weeks owners will out number points owners for a long time, there are a lot of those weeks owners that convert their weeks to points. SO a weeks owner may not be one that is using weeks.
> 
> It would be interesting to know what percentage of reservations are made under points vs those made using weeks. I still think though that weeks owners will continue to shrink, I just don't see them investing technology money in appeasing these owners when they are selling "the next great thing".


For sure, it would be very interesting to know any and preferably all of the percentages and numbers.
And if it were a substantial investment in technology money to offer weeks owners this benefit I might well agree, but from a lifetime in the IT business I just don't buy that it would be.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 1, 2015)

Let me put in a date range and show me what is available for what number of points.  Make it easy for me to use my points.


----------



## Squan66 (Feb 2, 2015)

flyboy0681 said:


> Back to this thread. I agree with being able to search multiple properties and I have two more suggestions (which will never be made).
> 
> First, the site has what we in programming call "no persistence". By that I mean that when I go to search a property and press the back button or edit request, the previous page loses all of the information I had entered, such as number of nights and number of guests. That alone infuriates me to no end.
> 
> Second, I hate the way that it does a search, and the way it displays a blue box if there is availability for the date selected. I know we have the "Flexibility" feature but for crying out loud, how difficult would it be to search a range of dates and display everything that is available at a property instead of having to request a specific date piecemeal. Just tell me what's available during the entire month of June. How hard can that be?




Is there a LIKE button?  This makes me nuts


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 21, 2017)

My suggestion is very basic. Would you please just make it work 24/7. When you do that we can start working on enhancements.


----------



## Fasttr (Mar 7, 2017)

Was looking to book a DC ressie in the 13 month window for 2018.  Checked the release calendar for points (yes, was looking at the correct one) and it indicated the first day to book was yesterday.  Went online yesterday, nope...still outside the available booking window.  Checked the inventory release calendar again....nope, not a moron....still said first day to book was yesterday.  Called MVC, he tried to book, also said it was showing outside the available ressie window.  Checked one of his systems to look at release calendar....was showing today as first day.  I asked him to check the pathetic system we are forced to use... sure enough, he sees yesterday listed as the date eligible to book, clearly wrong from what he says the official system is showing him.  I asked if he could put in a request to have "our" system fixed.  Not holding my breath on that one.

Went online today....just as MVC rep said, the window opened up and my ressie was available and got it booked today.  That said, a decent IT system providing correct info would have saved me some time and aggravation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 7, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Was looking to book a DC ressie in the 13 month window for 2018.  Checked the release calendar for points (yes, was looking at the correct one) and it indicated the first day to book was yesterday.  Went online yesterday, nope...still outside the available booking window.  Checked the inventory release calendar again....nope, not a moron....still said first day to book was yesterday.  Called MVC, he tried to book, also said it was showing outside the available ressie window.  Checked one of his systems to look at release calendar....was showing today as first day.  I asked him to check the pathetic system we are forced to use... sure enough, he sees yesterday listed as the date eligible to book, clearly wrong from what he says the official system is showing him.  I asked if he could put in a request to have "our" system fixed.  Not holding my breath on that one.
> 
> Went online today....just as MVC rep said, the window opened up and my ressie was available and got it booked today.  That said, a decent IT system providing correct info would have saved me some time and aggravation.


Looks like there are four broken weeks on the points release calendar. From March 12th through April 10th are all showing a Monday release date. Seems like the table behind the scenes has some bad data, perhaps not updated correctly as last year might have had Monday release dates with the leap year?


----------

